# [SOLVED] Not Optimum Mode, Recommend, 1280x1024 60Hz



## Snowflake10 (Dec 11, 2010)

Hello:
Windows 7 
I started getting the following message in the middle of the screen,
,Not optimum mode
Recommend 1280 x 1024 60 Hz'

This issue happend when I used CRT temporary although I switched it back to LCD afterwards.

Beside this, the screen blacked out periodically, thus I'm NOT able to use the PC/Win 7 after this incident. The PC worked perfectly and flawlessly prior to this happened.

How to fix the annoying message in the middle of the screen along with occasional blacked-out screen?:sad:

Any help would be truly appreciated.

Thanks,


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: Not Optimum Mode, Recommend, 1280x1024 60Hz*

Hi and please provide us with Make/Model of PC or laptop you are discussing. Also, provide us with Make/Model of both CRT and LCD.

Check settings in* Control Panel->Power Options->Choose When To Turn Off The Display->Plugged In *(if a desktop); *Control Panel-Power Options->Choose When To Turn Off The Display->On Battery* (if a laptop). You may need to adjust both of these if you have a laptop. You should only have to adjust the *"PLUGGED IN"* settings if you have a desktop. 

Once you are in the *EDIT PLAN SETTINGS* screen, you have 2 options for each category; *ON BATTERY* and *PLUGGED IN*. They are 1st: *TURN OFF THE DISPLAY*; and 2nd *PUT THE COMPUTER TO SLEEP*. All four of these changeable options has selectable time intervals from 1 min. to 5 hours, and the very important *"NEVER"* time interval. 

For troubleshooting purposes I suggest that you select the *"NEVER"* time interval for all 4 of these settings. This would mean than you are telling Windows to *"NEVER"* put either your display to sleep or to hibernate or cancel the video signal coming from your computer to your monitor (CRT or LCD). 

Now you can test your 2 displays one at time and see if either one of them continues to go to sleep problem or not. With the *"NEVER"* settings above, you'll need to reboot your PC or laptop in order to lock these in for sure. After reboot, if either the CRT or LCD loses signal ("goes to sleep"), then that monitor is defective and needs to be replaced. If *BOTH* the CRT and the LCD both go to sleep, it's more likely that you have a failure in your Motherboard, and that usually requires replacement unless you have a laptop with a detachable GPU daughterboard (rare). 

To narrow this down further, and you did not mention this yet, you would need to connect both your CRT and the LCD monitors in question to another working PC that does not display the resolution error message. You may need to make the *"NEVER"* changes to that temporary computer to properly test. _Just make sure if it's a friend's computer or especially a laptop that you reset their Power Options Plan Settings, otherwise their battery will use power at an alarming rate causing severe premature discharge (loss of power). _

Monitors can fail just as computers can, so you need to eliminate Windows from causing the problem (the *"NEVER"* settings do this); and just troubleshoot the basic connected hardware; PC-to-Monitor. If the Monitor can't sync with the video signal coming out of your computer's video port; usually the monitor is bad and must be replaced. 

One other thing you can do is bypass Windows altogether by booting your computer into *BIOS/CMOS setup*. If you don't get the error message but see the video correctly; for sure Windows settings (usually in the Power Options) are changing how the video signal is being used by your Monitor. If you do get the error message even when in *BIOS/CMOS setup*; chances are very good you have a *GPU chip* problem. But, you won't know this until you check *BOTH *your monitors on another working computer where the problem abates. 

Last, many older CRT monitors cannot sync to the higher video refresh rates used by today's Graphics chip GPUs. Especially if this CRT is more than 13 yrs. old. Any CRTs you are using that were made in the 90s often won't sync with modern PCs or desktops. So, the CRT error message may not be due to a problem with your computer, but rather with the fact that the technology in the CRT is inadequate to properly work with modern graphics chip video signals. :facepalm: Now, the LCD screen is a different story. That's why you have to check that LCD on another computer. LCDs often fail with this same message; which is really a general error message, not a specific one. :nonono::facepalm:

Post back your information and we'll advise you further if none of this helps you. :thumb:

BIGBEARJEDI


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Not Optimum Mode, Recommend, 1280x1024 60Hz*

Please do not make multiple threads about the same problem. It seem you sorted it out. http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...yed-the-pc-win-7-what-should-i-do-907386.html


----------



## Snowflake10 (Dec 11, 2010)

*Re: Not Optimum Mode, Recommend, 1280x1024 60Hz*

Thanks BIGBEARJEDI for the detailed response to the issue I asked on this board. 
As you might have seen I posted another, similar post that Spunk cautioned me not posted the second time.

Fortunately and accidently, I found the issue was 'monitor,' not 'hardware/motherboard' and the like after I hooked-up the PC with the CRT.:flowers: Then, I ordered a brand new more powerful LCD that will arrive anytime soon. As you quoted, the older, non-powerful LCD not able to handle after this, disasterous incident. Also, I found the CRT which is more than 10 years old purchased from eBay work much better than the LCD I've been using for more than 5 years.

Thanks for taking time and detailed response. I copy and paste it on the word/my Document for the later use.


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: Not Optimum Mode, Recommend, 1280x1024 60Hz*

You're welcome, Snowflake. Glad to have helped you get it solved! :dance:
If you feel this issue has been resolved please mark this thread as solved as here:









_Best of luck,_
_<<<<BBJ>>>>:thumb:_


----------

